# Nick Diaz Reveals To MMA Junkie His Reasons For Missing The UFC 137 Press Conference



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Diaz shocked St-Pierre didn't try to keep UFC 137 fight, has choice words for champ












> It was one of the most shocking stories in mixed martial arts history.
> 
> Former Strikeforce champion Nick Diaz (25-7 MMA, 6-4 UFC), handed the biggest opportunity of his career, no-showed a pair of pre-event press conferences and was pulled from a UFC 137 fight with UFC title-holder Georges St-Pierre (22-2 MMA, 16-2 UFC).
> 
> ...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

First off welcome back.... secondly this article makes me sad because they had a great fight. I actually feel bad for Diaz, it sounded like he got screw. Anyways **** GSP, the crazy part is Diaz would have called him a bitch or slapped him at some point in there pre fight/ fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> First off welcome back.... secondly this article makes me sad because they had a great fight. I actually feel bad for Diaz, it sounded like he got screw. Anyways **** GSP, the crazy part is Diaz would have called him a bitch or slapped him at some point in there pre fight/ fight.


yeah my sentiments exactly


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Sigh...still the same Diaz blaming everyone else for his problems. Talking like that, he better whoop BJs ass.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That's why I love Nick Diaz:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Sigh...still the same Diaz blaming everyone else for his problems. Talking like that, he better whoop BJs ass.


BJ Penn is a way harder match up for diaz imo, mentally and style wise. Bj Penn is like Nick Diaz with better bjj, the only question is who's boxing is better. Diaz does not sound to confident against bj penn.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

> "I really don't appreciate this mother[expletive] sitting there at that press conference and laughing at me,"


Hey Diaz... Georges showed up for the press conference to meet you! Where were you? ******* imbecile. GSP stepped up to the plate, he can laugh all he wants. Action speaks louder than words, and GSP stood there waiting for a no show who turned off his phone to get out of a fight.

And talking about how you would slap GSP on the street and he wouldnt do anything back? If you did that you would be unemployed. You're a grown up now, there are consequences.



The only sensible thing Diaz said in this entire invterview was about Condit


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Hey Diaz... Georges showed up for the press conference to meet you! Where were you? ******* imbecile. GSP stepped up to the plate, he can laugh all he wants. Action speaks louder than words, and GSP stood there waiting for a no show who turned off his phone to get out of a fight.
> 
> And talking about how you would slap GSP on the street and he wouldnt do anything back? If you did that you would be unemployed. You're a grown up now, there are consequences.
> 
> ...


lol and if GSP slaps Diaz on the street would he be unemployed? I'm supporting Diaz I don't like GSP, as for the press conference i think that whole ordeal got blow out of proportion. It just pisses me off cause more and more i hear from diaz, the more and more i want to see this fight. 

I really don't give a **** about carlos condit vs gsp...its gonna be the same bs...GSP talking it up of how he is gonna finish, carlos is a dangerous opponent...at the end of the five its gonna be the same bs of gsp killing him for 25 mins.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

The thing is if Georges had protested then anyone who behaves like Diaz would say that Georges is a bitch for trying to duck Condit. No matter what people will say he's ducking someone in that situation.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> lol and if GSP slaps Diaz on the street would he be unemployed?


That would never happen as GSP is a professional and not a stockton thug who go around slapping people on the streets.

You can hate on GSP all you want, It doesnt change the fact that only one showed up for this fight. 

We agree on one thing though, we both wanted to see this fight. It would be GSP's first finish in a long time, and It send nick diaz into early retirement


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> That would never happen as GSP is a professional and not a stockton thug who go around slapping people on the streets.
> 
> You can hate on GSP all you want, It doesnt change the fact that only one showed up for this fight.
> 
> We agree on one thing though, we both wanted to see this fight. It would be GSP's first finish in a long time, and It send nick diaz into early retirement


sorry but no gsp will never finish a fight ever again


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> That would never happen as GSP is a professional and not a stockton thug who go around slapping people on the streets.
> 
> You can hate on GSP all you want, It doesnt change the fact that only one showed up for this fight.
> 
> We agree on one thing though, we both wanted to see this fight. It would be GSP's first finish in a long time, and It send nick diaz into early retirement


The press conference is not a fight, Diaz would have showed up and take his title at 137. GSp can't finish Diaz, he would respect his striking and his ground game.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't give a shit what nobody says. Nick Diaz is awesome. I love him more each time he opens his mouth.

How anybody can prefer GSP's robotics to Diazs' crude but sincere ramblings is beyond me. He completely unique and yet everyone wants him to be like other fighters. I say bullshit to that. Leave him be just as he is. I certainly have no problem with it and will always support him. Is there no room in the UFC for a quirky but HUGELY entertaining fighter like Diaz?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> The press conference is not a fight, Diaz would have showed up and take his title at 137. GSp can't finish Diaz, he would respect his striking and his ground game.


You sign the dotted line, It says to attend press conference, weigh-ins and fight night. Somebody didnt show up and turned off their phone, and It wasnt GSP.

And yes, GSP would crush Nick Diaz on the ground. 
BJ though will scare the kid back to the minor leagues. Most overrated fighter since Houston Alexander


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> You sign the dotted line, It says to attend press conference, weigh-ins and fight night. Somebody didnt show up and turned off their phone, and It wasnt GSP.
> 
> And yes, GSP would crush Nick Diaz on the ground.
> BJ though will scare the kid back to the minor leagues. Most overrated fighter since Houston Alexander


GSP is a yes man for the ufc, everybody who has follow Nick Diaz knew he is a problem child. That is y most of us love him. Nick Diaz is a PR nightmare for GSP.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

hey OWNS, welcome back. Interesting interview, it just shows how delusional this guy is. I like both Diaz bros as fighters, but thats about it.

_"The truth is Georges doesn't want to fight me in the street or in a cage. He knows who I am, and he knows where I came from. I don't have the commitment? I'm younger than him, I have more wins in my career than he does, and I've worked harder to get where I am. He knows the truth, and he didn't say anything and won't say anything because he doesn't want to get his ass whipped by me the same way he got his ass whipped by Jake – the night we went to the press conference and Georges went to the hospital."_

GSP would **** him in the cage, and so will Penn. And GSP went to the hospital that night because Shields eyepoked him in a way that made Kevin Burns proud.

How can he call GSP a bitch when he's the one who did not turn up to the press conf?
Yes Nick, I would have loved to see you fight GSP, but YOU blew it!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Realistically I still think the ufc a grudge with Diaz for leaving back in the days. He is the strikefroce champ, y would they not let a presser slip to unify the belt. Who the hell wants to see gsp vs penn 3? I love bj penn and my heart say he will beat gsp, but logically its a different story.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Love his balls out attitude as a fighter but comeon guys...his win streak is hardly impressive, I mean look at it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Diaz nothing but has beens and/or mediocre fighters

He got dropped by Daley, Noons, and rocked by Zaromskis..and he was getting ripped by Cyborg Santos leg kicks like crazy. Some of you guys are delusional.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Love his balls out attitude as a fighter but comeon guys...his win streak is hardly impressive, I mean look at it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Diaz nothing but has beens and/or mediocre fighters
> 
> He got dropped by Daley, Noons, and rocked by Zaromskis..and he was getting ripped by Cyborg Santos leg kicks like crazy. Some of you guys are delusional.


He still finished those fights, he fights and its exciting. I bet he would have finished Dan Hardy in less than 20 mins. It takes balls to call daley a bitch, drop ur hands almost get ko and come back to win the fight.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

"I thought I was going to do some sort of PR video shoot. I didn't know exactly what I was doing, and they say I wasn't able to deal with it all. I guess I wasn't. I was too busy training to whip this George St-Pierre's ass, which I thought was more important."

Probably best part of the interview.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> He got dropped by Daley, Noons, and rocked by Zaromskis..and he was getting ripped by Cyborg Santos leg kicks like crazy. Some of you guys are delusional.


Thats because he comes forward and takes massive risks = very god damn exciting to watch.



Nobody else fights like Diaz. Even dudes like Penn and Rampage don't throw caution to the wind like Diaz does. Man, why cant people appreciate this lunatic for the awesome fighter that he is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you haters wait, im going to be relentless when sonnen and diaz win their next fights


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Press conference or PR. Diaz should have attended them. He went MIA and now come up with all sort of excuses and blame GSP for supporting UFC for pulling Diaz out of their match? Come'on.

Diaz need to act like a professional MMA fighter. When you agree to do something, do it. By the way, GSP would beat Diaz should he had not miss the press conference. 

As St-Pierre said, "dont take my kindness for my weakness". The last person who do so got put out of action with a broken orbital bone. If you dont believe, ask Koscheck.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

ProdigyPenn said:


> Press conference or PR. Diaz should have attended them. He went MIA and now come up with all sort of excuses and blame GSP for supporting UFC for pulling Diaz out of their match? Come'on.
> 
> Diaz need to act like a professional MMA fighter. When you agree to do something, do it. By the way, GSP would beat Diaz should he had not miss the press conference.
> 
> As St-Pierre said, *"dont take my kindness for my weakness". The last person who do so got put out of action with a broken orbital bone. If you dont believe, ask Koscheck.*


this

why people give so little credit to GSP, his record is impressive. BJ's gonna ragdoll Diaz, but he quit on the stool against GSP


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Thats because he comes forward and takes massive risks = very god damn exciting to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody else fights like Diaz. Even dudes like Penn and Rampage don't throw caution to the wind like Diaz does. Man, why cant people appreciate this lunatic for the awesome fighter that he is.


Umm you didn't quote the part where I said "I love his balls out attitude as a fighter..."

He is definitely damn exciting to watch but that doesn't change the fact he hasn't fought anyone worth mentioning besides possibly Daley but Daley is already overrated himself. Above average fighters can take risks with mediocre fighters and come out on top but let's see him try against top WW..he has yet to do it. Will his beloved style change then when he's facing much skilled fighters, when is the last time he faced a legit wrestler?..I don't see any in his win streak, all I see are one-dimenisonal strikers. Nick displayed his balls out attidude when he beat Lawler but he then got beat by Karo, Sherk, Riggs and Sanchez..it didn't work it against them. Granted he's improved since..he hasn't proved anything in his win streak except he's above average because he's been stuck fighting middle of the line opponents.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hadoq said:


> this
> 
> why people give so little credit to GSP, his record is impressive. BJ's gonna ragdoll Diaz, but he quit on the stool against GSP


im gonna hold you to that quote hater



SlowGraffiti said:


> Umm you didn't quote the part where I said "I love his balls out attitude as a fighter..."
> 
> He is definitely damn exciting to watch but that doesn't change the fact he hasn't fought anyone worth mentioning besides possibly Daley but Daley is already overrated himself. Above average fighters can take risks with mediocre fighters and come out on top but let's see him try against top WW..he has yet to do it. Will his beloved style change then when he's facing much skilled fighters, when is the last time he faced a legit wrestler?..I don't see any in his win streak, all I see are one-dimenisonal strikers. Nick displayed his balls out attidude when he beat Lawler but he then got beat by Karo, Sherk, Riggs and Sanchez..it didn't work it against them. Granted he's improved..he hasn't proved anything in his win streak except he's above average.


someone didnt watch those fights did they, he beat riggs but the judges stunk, he beat sherk barely but again bad judging, he beat karo easily still bad judging, and sanchez he kost in a bjj scramble that lasted the whole fight


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Umm you didn't quote the part where I said "I love his balls out attitude as a fighter..."


Sorry for the misunderstanding bro. I was careful to copy only the part I was commenting about.

The second paragraph was aimed at others, not yourself. That's why I put 3 whole lines of nothing between the two sections of my post. Maybe I should have titled each paragraph clearly as to avoid confusion. When considering how to plan out my post, I did ponder putting it in two separate posts, but the mods will only come along, with their "DOUBLE POST" caps on, and glue that shit together crudely, leaving a single post much like the one I posted, but probably without the 3 empty lines, thus creating more confusion, anger and warfare. The only other option was to wait for another post to use as a wedge between my comment to you and my comment to them what don't like Diaz. But that would require patience, and I don't have any... although, that's a lie, seeing as I certainly have enough patience when writing endless rambling posts, full of bollocks... and wondering what kind of idiot would actually still be reading a snooze worthy paragraph, outlining the pitfalls of internet debating on MMAF.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Stop whining Nick.....makes you look like a b*tch.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> someone didnt watch those fights did they, he beat riggs but the judges stunk, he beat sherk barely but again bad judging, he beat karo easily still bad judging, and sanchez he kost in a bjj scramble that lasted the whole fight


Im a massive diaz fan because of his fighting style and i just went back to watch him vs Karo and he lost that fight 2 rounds to 1 fairly. I mean round 1 was close but in Karos favour round 2 was again close but in Diaz favour however round 3 was all Karo from a control point of view.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Can't take the hood out of the fighter. At least he manned up a bit about "screwing up." He can't blame anybody, but himself, but now we have very interesting match ups. 

Like everyone I did want to see GSP vs Diaz, but that was a 99% win for the former. Condit is by far a deadlier threat. 

Now as for Diaz and BJ that's got FOTN or SOTN written all over it. I think BJ will knock Diaz down and grab his back and end it with a RNC.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

My favorite part is when he talk about that 'PR [expletive' about walking down a [expletive] hall and [expletive]. 



> 'What the [expletive]? Are you kidding?'


That's Nick Diaz for you. I hope the fight happens somewhere along the road but for now the BJ fight is a great test.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Stop winning Nick.....makes you look like anderson silva.


i agree


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

So basically he's saying: "I'm [email protected]#[email protected] Nick Diaz, people don't tell me to come here and there, if you want Nick Diaz to show up to a [email protected]#[email protected]# event you better talk to me in person while on your knees otherwise [email protected]#[email protected] that shit." Basically other fighters can do all that shit (their job), I'm just too good for that stuff and only going to go to fight. Then calling GSP a bitch because he did not "stand up for him" (while he was being retarded). That GSP what a jerk!

So, serious question to the Diaz fanboys. What is it exactly that you admire about him? Is it:

1. His ******* maturity of a 10 year old attitude?
2. His fake thug persona?
3. His Trash talking ability?
4. His Boxing or Jujitsu?

How can you be a fan of someone as immature as him? Or is it that you find him funny and entertaining because he's such a retarded step child? The UFC needs to distance themselves from these WWE esque clowns to really grow the sports into the next level. Diaz might be entertaining to watch in the Ultimate Fighter doing stupid shit on a reality tv show, but he does not belong in the UFC cage, let him go fight people in a smaller promotion or in his backyard where he belongs.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DrFunk said:


> So, serious question to the Diaz fanboys. What is it exactly that you admire about him?


He fights without fear and is always entertaining. Way I see it, my reasons as an MMA fan for liking him are a lot more relevant and valid then your reasons for hating on him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

DrFunk said:


> So, serious question to the Diaz fanboys. What is it exactly that you admire about him?


He's not boring.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is actually the best interview I have ever read from Diaz, it almost makes him seem like he has atleast part of a brain. He has a few valid points but fact still remains *everything *regarding the GSP fight is his fault, don't try to blame anyone but yourself. Show up when you are supposed to, it's that simple.

Also to the Diaz lovers talking about his social fobia, even Diaz himself says it's ridiculous. He has no damn fobia, he's just semi-retarded and doesn't know how to speak to people. maybe if he was the least bit friendly then the press would actually come and want to know stuff about his life.



> you haters wait, im going to be relentless when sonnen and diaz win their next fights


Sonnen will probably beat Stann. Diaz might very well beat Penn, I could see it go either way. But Diaz will never in his life beat GSP.
The day Diaz beats GSP I will give you credit, not for beating Penn and certainly not for Sonnen beating Stann. Everyone thinks he will anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> This is actually the best interview I have ever read from Diaz, it almost makes him seem like he has atleast part of a brain. He has a few valid points but fact still remains *everything *regarding the GSP fight is his fault, don't try to blame anyone but yourself. Show up when you are supposed to, it's that simple.
> 
> Also to the Diaz lovers talking about his social fobia, even Diaz himself says it's ridiculous. He has no damn fobia, he's just semi-retarded and doesn't know how to speak to people. maybe if he was the least bit friendly then the press would actually come and want to know stuff about his life.


being friendly is for robots


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i agree


Nick Diaz like Anderson Silva?!?!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna hold you to that quote hater


why you call me a hater ? I don't really care about the drama, I just enjoy it for what it is, drama

if I ever was to meet ANY MMA fighter, I'd be happy to have a friendly chat, let it be Rashaad, Diaz (and I wouldn't only have a chat with him, but that's another story), GSP, whoever.

that said, and this is a fact, Diaz was acting unprofessional, no one can deny that.

and as a fighter, I don't see him standing a chance against either Penn or GSP

Penn is a killing machine, GSP's a surgeon, Diaz's a scrapper, you can't take that many chances against opponents of the caliber of Penn or St Pierre, they'll capitalize on each and every opening you'll leave rushing in.

Diaz should fight Koscheck, Sanchez, Kampman, McDonald, then we'd have a good fight and he'd stand a chance.

Penn or GSP are on a completely other league. Condit has a much better chance against either of them than Diaz, I actually can picture Condit upsetting GSP (not saying it'll happen, but I wouldn't be that surprised if it did)

haters take this thing too seriously, I don't care that much, I like MMA, I like watching 2 dudes (or girls for that matter) get it on in the cage, I like the sport and I enjoy watching everyone of the fighters. Of course I have my favorites, but at the end of the day, I know that hating and caring that much will not change anything in anyone's life, except making mine less enjoyable. I don't believe in hate because in all of humanity's history, hate NEVER did any good EVER.

so believe what you want about me, I don't really care (I care enough to post this, but no more, really), hate is useless, pointless, hate prevents life to be as good as it can. I'm no hater.

I for one, believe all of this is more or less orchestrated by PR people, this is all marketing, and getting emotionally involved (love/hate) is playing the marketing game. I'm in marketing myself, so I don't fall for that, as I can see the strings behind. I just play the game because it's fun to discuss stuff like that, but in the end, I don't care and I strongly believe that anyone who cares enough to genuinely hating on a fighter is playing the marketing game.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hadoq said:


> why you call me a hater ? I don't really care about the drama, I just enjoy it for what it is, drama
> 
> if I ever was to meet ANY MMA fighter, I'd be happy to have a friendly chat, let it be Rashaad, Diaz (and I wouldn't only have a chat with him, but that's another story), GSP, whoever.
> 
> ...


i call you hater because only a hater would say that gsp would finish nick diaz, especially after gsps post serra performances


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Dana, just stop wasting time and get rid of this guy.

He says he isn't blaming anyone except himself.....and then spends the whole interview blaming everyone except himself. I seriously think you need to look up the word 'blame' in the dictionary there Nick, because you do not demonstrate a working knowledge of the word.

And the part about it being GSP's fault for not objecting???? Just lollerskates. Yeah, Nick you seriously thought GSP would rush up to Dana and say "NO, I demand you let me fight this guy who won't live up to the terms of his contract. I demand you let me fight this guy who is worse than all these other guys I've already beaten".

Yeah....GSP totally should have done that Nick, good call, thats what anyone would have done. 

I didn't think the guy could be any more of a punk, but there you have it.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i call you hater because only a hater would say that gsp would finish nick diaz, especially after gsps post serra performances


where did I write GSP would finish Diaz, I wrote he would capitalize on the opening he lets rushing in

I never EVER wrote he would finish it


and even tho, saying X or Y would finish Z or W doesn't make anybody a hater

bad calls doesn't make anybody a hater, grow up. I say you're the one hating on me because you don't agree with what I write, you're obviously taking this too personally, this is a message board and a discussion about a sport. hate has nothing to do with this, only for kids who can't see the difference between sport, drama and other reasons why one guy would hit another

the drama is what made UFC and MMA in general so popular to the masses, that's just brilliant marketing. but I for one, am aware of that as it's my profession.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

This guy is just utterly retarded. He doesn't even realize that he wasn't cut for missing the press conference, that was only a small part of it. The really big issue was being incommunicado during/after. Not being able to get a hold of him at all is what got you cut dumbass. 

I didn't realize GSP is now taking on the role of Diaz's mother and has to look after him by making sure the fight still happens. LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

> "I'm not trying to make all these little excuses," Diaz today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "If I'd have known the fight was going to be off, I would have [expletive] gone to the press conference, or I would have told somebody, 'Hey, if I don't make it to this stupid [expletive], I'm not fighting.' I think that people would have gotten me there. I think people would have come and gave two [expletive] and gotten me to that press conference."


Funny enough, he is still continuing to make excuses and several people reportedly tried to get him there. DW said he spent over $15K on plane tickets, Cesar said that he was about to drive him to the airport, and they both were calling him non-stop. And how can he claim to have not known it was a press conference when DW explicitly told him after skipping the Toronto one that he better be at the Vegas one?

More and more excuses, the fight better live up to the potential because if he goes in and gets demolished by BJ Penn chances are he won't have a job.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't believe anyone is taking Diaz side after reading this. GSP should have defended him? Why? I mean your opponent is flying all over the place taking time away from training selling a fight trying to make you both a bigger payday while you sit back and let him carry your dead weight. After that he expects GSP to back him?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I can't believe anyone is taking Diaz side after reading this. GSP should have defended him? Why? I mean your opponent is flying all over the place taking time away from training selling a fight trying to make you both a bigger payday while you sit back and let him carry your dead weight. After that he expects GSP to back him?


you listen here canadian with your bias diaz is right, he is god ,he rocks end thread


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

hadoq said:


> if I ever was to meet ANY MMA fighter, I'd be happy to have a friendly chat, let it be Rashaad, Diaz (and I wouldn't only have a chat with him, but that's another story), GSP, whoever.


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Dana, just stop wasting time and get rid of this guy.
> 
> He says he isn't blaming anyone except himself.....and then spends the whole interview blaming everyone except himself.


Exactly what I was thinking. So I guess we can all agree he doesn't have social anxiety now. All the experts on here giving their medical opinions was entertaining though.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys, call me nuts but this line pretty much says it all.



> Had he known his shot at St-Pierre depended on his attendance, there certainly would have been a little more importance placed on compliance.


Really bro? I'm just going to leave it at that. I like the Diaz brothers but Come On Man!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

*" I'm not like these bitches. I'm not going to hold B.J. Penn down the whole time like these guys have done. They held B.J. down because they're bigger than him and stronger than him. I'm not going to do that. I'm not a little bitch to try and hold somebody down. I'm going to go out there and fight this tricky mother[expletive], and it could mean a lot of problems for me."*

That's why I love Nick Diaz. What a man.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> What the hell does that mean?


it means, I'll be very happy to have the opportunity to talk with any MMA fighter, I look up to them, any of them, because they do something I'll never be able to do.

I'll be very pleased to have a chat with any fighter, even those who I openly say I dislike. Because in the end of the day, how could I *really* dislike someone I don't know anything about? what we see, read or hear from fighters is what is allowed to go out, at this level, everything is controlled by PR people, everything. So hating or liking is nothing more than playing these guys game (which I gladly play from time to time)

hating (or loving) someone you don't know anything about is just very dumb. and I'd like to think that I'm better than that. So given the opportunity, I'd gladly have a chat with any MMA fighter, listen to what they have to say, share thoughts, and go back home a better, more educated person.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

This article makes it sound like Diaz got screwed. And you know who screwed over Nick Diaz? Nick Diaz. The best thing for him to do now is just get past BJ Penn and earn another shot at GSP. And hopefully this time he shows up for his obligations.

He makes it sound like everybody was in on something and he wasent. Or he was told once in a not clear manner to show up for something. The thing is, his first no show they let it slide. But then his bosses told him to get his ass over to Las Vegas 3 times!! And im sure they told him more than "uh uh get over here please". He knew they wanted him there and for what reason. Diaz was probably high during that whole episode for him to not realize what was going on. Ive seen everything from Dana/Cesar/GSP should have tried harder to get Nick Diaz to get to the airport. You know who should have gotten off his ass to get Nick Diaz to the airport? Again Nick Diaz who is arguably a grown man with a job to fill.

Was cutting him from the fight a little too much? Perhaps, but the guy needed to be taught a lesson for not "playing the game" after he promised to do so. Its not all lost, we can have this fight discussion again if Diaz wins and if GSP wins at UFC 137.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Thats because he comes forward and takes massive risks = very god damn exciting to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody else fights like Diaz. Even dudes like Penn and Rampage don't throw caution to the wind like Diaz does. Man, why cant people appreciate this lunatic for the awesome fighter that he is.


I agree with every word but, there's only one thing to say about the way Nick handled this situation.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I consider myself a fairly big Diaz Bros. fan, but even I can't defend him, especially not after this interview. You fukced up, Nick. You and you alone. Be a man, take responsibility, whoop BJ's arse, and re-earn your shot at GSP. 

Or, you can sit there and blame GSP for your not showing up to the press conference. Logical.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As a fan I think he is totally in the wrong in this and his attitude about the situation stinks. No bias there. Still a fan though and am happy to see him fight BJ which I think will be an awesome match. I love this quote though:



> They held B.J. down because they're bigger than him and stronger than him. I'm not going to do that. I'm not a little bitch to try and hold somebody down. *I'm going to go out there and fight this tricky mother[expletive], *and it could mean a lot of problems for me. It would have been a lot of problems for them, too, if they had fought him like I fight. They would have lost that fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> *" I'm not like these bitches. I'm not going to hold B.J. Penn down the whole time like these guys have done. They held B.J. down because they're bigger than him and stronger than him. I'm not going to do that. I'm not a little bitch to try and hold somebody down. I'm going to go out there and fight this tricky mother[expletive], and it could mean a lot of problems for me."*
> 
> That's why I love Nick Diaz. What a man.


Quoted simply because the paragraph is so gorgeous. I think I would like to wallpaper my house with it. Every time I'm feeling down, I can read my wall and feel awesome once again.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I have to chime in on this situation... it seems to be getting out of control.

I in no way hate Diaz, I don't like his personality and fake thug act, but really, really respect him as a fighter. He throws caution to the wind and always puts on a performance.

That being said, let's break this situation down. He squandered the biggest opportunity in his life after bitching about 'getting paid' and trying to prove to the MMA world he's the best.

I have a few analogies; One being: If Coca Cola wanted to partner with the FIFA organization during World Cup, do you think the reps that signed the deal wouldn't promote it... or better yet be there for press conferences? If they didn't it would go something like this:

FIFA: "Where's Bob and Joe from Coke, they said they'd be here!"

Coke CEO: "Hmm I don't know, I'll step in and take the lead"

Looks over at secretary

"Call Bob and Joe, tell them they're fired"

Why, because almost a billion people will be watching the event live or on TV.


The whole point is Nick blew it on so many levels with the UFC and Dana. Frankly, he's lucky to even get a second chance, knowing Dana's track record.

Did the 'missing' of the event totally cause Diaz to lose to fight? No, it didn't but it was a big factor. 

Nick didn't pick up the phone, had he.... Dana would have slapped him on the wrist and gave him the fight. But Diaz being Diaz, he blames *EVERYONE* but himself, doesn't communicate and then bitches about not getting paid.


:confused03: As you can tell I'm frustrated as an MMA fan seeing this type of conduct.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

hadoq said:


> it means, I'll be very happy to have the opportunity to talk with any MMA fighter, I look up to them, any of them, because they do something I'll never be able to do.
> 
> I'll be very pleased to have a chat with any fighter, even those who I openly say I dislike. Because in the end of the day, how could I *really* dislike someone I don't know anything about? what we see, read or hear from fighters is what is allowed to go out, at this level, everything is controlled by PR people, everything. So hating or liking is nothing more than playing these guys game (which I gladly play from time to time)
> 
> hating (or loving) someone you don't know anything about is just very dumb. and I'd like to think that I'm better than that. So given the opportunity, I'd gladly have a chat with any MMA fighter, listen to what they have to say, share thoughts, and go back home a better, more educated person.


Even though stating the obvious, you come across as a really nice and well educated individual. +rep


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

"Why is he just going along with everything? To say I don't have the commitment? I don't understand. He's the one that doesn't have the commitment"

This part made me lol. 

Diaz is just a fighter, he doesn't understand the business of MMA.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Quoted simply because the paragraph is so gorgeous. I think I would like to wallpaper my house with it. Every time I'm feeling down, I can read my wall and feel awesome once again.


ha ha ha, love it. It's going in my sig.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I just thought of something...
Considering how long this interview can you imagine how thi interview REALLY went down:
Because...let's be honest:

How it's presented by the joutrnalist/how we read it:



> "I'm not trying to make all these little excuses." Diaz today told MMAjunkie.com. "If I'd have known the fight was going to be off, I would have [expletive] gone to the press conference, or I would have told somebody, 'Hey, if I don't make it to this stupid [expletive], I'm not fighting.' I think that people would have gotten me there. I think people would have come and gave two [expletive] and gotten me to that press conference."



*How it really went down:*



> "*Well....hmmm, you know...*I'm not trying to make all these*...aaaaa....you know...*little excuses, *you know...*" Diaz today told MMAjunkie.com. "*Mmmmm...you know...*If I'd have known*...aaaaaa...*the fight*...mmmmm...*was going to be off, I would have*...you know...*[expletive] gone to the*...you know...*press conference*....you know, i don' know so...mmmm...you know...*or I would have*...mmmm, you know....*told somebody, '*I don't know...**So...*Hey*...you know...*if I don't make it to, *you know...mmm....*this stupid [expletive], *you know....so....aaaaaahh, so...*I'm not fighting.' *mmmm, you know...**I don't know...you know....i...you know...*I think that people...*you know...aaaaaa...*would have gotten me*....you know...*there*....you know...so...i don't know.* *So...you know...*I think people...*aaaaa, you know...*would have come*...you know...and *gave two [expletive] and...*i don't know...aaaaa...you know...*gotten me to that *...aaaaa, you know...*press conference*....i don't know...you know?!*"




_Ohhhh Nick, you sound better (smarter) when you're not saying anything._


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I tend to agree with the general consensus here

Diaz, while being an entertaining, exciting and fairly talented fighter, seems to be caught in his fake gansta role.

To me, he sounds more like some spoiled kid who wants everything his way than some thug who grew up on the streets and who has been given a once in a lifetime opportunity to make millions.

at the end of the day, let it be Penn, GSP, Silva, even Fitch or Kos, they'll all be remembered as the greats of their time. Guys like Diaz come and go in this sport, there have been others like that before, and there will be others like that after him.

Because all in all, if you want to be remembered, first you have to show up, then do your job, then be great at it.

GSP or Penn do that, how they do it doesn't really matter, as long as they come, promote fights, play the game, get in the cage and do their jobs. Even tho I could understand why some people don't like GSP's style, no one can deny that his record is paved with big names, one right after the other, he comes, promotes, fights and wins, he's serious about it, and he's consistent about it.

hell, even guys like Rampage (who doesn't look like he's part of Einstein lineage -that said, I think he's smarter than we think, much smarter-), Lieben, Bisping and whatnot, they ALL do it. in my messages, I tend to "hate on" guys like Evans or Hughes, but they come, they do their job. Don't get me wrong, some suck at it, Silva does barely speak any english (or at all for that matter), so are many brazilian fighters, but at least they're here, they have families to take care about (which Diaz hasn't as far as I know), kids and whatnot, but they show up. Look at Shields, he lost his father FFS, which in itself would be an extremely good reason to pull out of a fight or a PR meeting, but he shows up, picks up the phone and does his job.

Diaz is not, how can you expect to win against the greatests if you can't even win against your own demons and fears?

And I agree that smoking pot is not going to help him (weed can make you somewhat paranoiac when you're too high, too often, it ruins your motivation too)

He's EXTREMELY lucky not to have lost his contract all together, and the fact he's facing BJ means that Dana and the UFC, despite everything that went down, are still willing to give him a chance. He should say thanks, shut up and do what is still his job. He should be kissing Dana's butt right now and everyday until the fight goes down.

But let's not kid ourselves, if he loses, he'll be very far from contention, if even in the circuit anymore. And with his attitude and "gameplan", against BJ, he would have to be extremely lucky (again) to pull off a W here.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I know this guys has fans on here. I enjoy watching him fight, too. But it's getting ridiculous the way everyone is falling all over themselves to make excuses for the guy. Nick messed up and he messed up big. He has no one to blame for this but himself.

And holy shit at people blaming GSP for the fight not happening. Seriously? The guy who acted like a professional and followed through on the commitments he made as a professional is the one who messed up here? I think not.

This is Diaz's job. _His job_. He's the one being paid to do it. He's not paid to have Georges St. Pierre or Dana White or anyone else do it for him.

Get real, people, and stop buying into this bull.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

hadoq said:


> I tend to agree with the general consensus here
> 
> Diaz, while being an entertaining, exciting and fairly talented fighter, seems to be caught in his fake gansta role.
> 
> ...


He's extremely lucky to still have his job because he didn't show up to a press conference, LOL.

If Manny Pac and Mayweather was about to go down and one of those guys didn't show up to a press conference, do you think they would call the entire fight off? **** no they wouldn't.

He didn't show up to a damn conference so he should lose his job as a fighter?

These men are athletes, fighter's. If I had it my way they should be payed only to show up on fight night, that's their job. The media and all of the other BS that comes along with fighting I would maybe offer bonuses for fighter's to attend, it wouldn't be compulsory.

Nick Diaz doesn't have to lick any ones ass, especially not Dana White's.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

The bottom line is that Nick didn't show up to Toronto or to Las Vegas. He had two chances and didn't make it to either of them.

He is full of excuses and points that dodge around the fact that he missed these obligations. Dana expressed his concerns about Diaz doing whatever the hell he wants whenever the hell he wants. Sure enough Diaz doesn't show, and then comes out with a bunch of BS of why.

Erase the names in this situation.
Fighter X and Y are obligated to show up to two press conferences. Fighter X shows up and Fighter Y doesn't show up and has no legit excuse. What should the employer do?????

I have no sympathy for Diaz not showing up and wouldn't have it for anyone else not showing up. Plain and simple he played by his rules, did what he wanted to do like he always does and now is paying for.​


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> He's extremely lucky to still have his job because he didn't show up to a press conference, LOL.
> 
> If Manny Pac and Mayweather was about to go down and one of those guys didn't show up to a press conference, do you think they would call the entire fight off? **** no they wouldn't.
> 
> ...


you seem to fail to understand that a world title or a pro record is one thing, but many people don't get there because of how unprofessional they are. The ones at the top of their game also have personal ethic in their luggage, and unless you're extremely (like one in a million) talented, you'll have to "play the game" if you want a chance to get to the top.

I have little doubt that there are crazy, insanely talented fighters out there, and that we will never see any of them, because of how unprofessional they might be.

Diaz is in the game since a long time ago, back then it might have been easier to get in (arguably), he proved to be talented and they kept him despite the "attitude".

look what happened with Overeem, they were like "ok you don't play the game by our rules, here's the door", and the only reason he's back is that they agreed to play by the rules.

and if I were Dana, I'd get Overeem over Diaz each day every day.

Now with the fox deal, they don't need a pothead as an ambassador for their sport, they're walking on eggs now and I'm sure the fox deal is a PR nightmare (maybe this played a role on how things went down too, I wouldn't be surprised if it did), so unless he proves to be one of the greatests by winning against BJ (who will want to redeem his loss -because that's what it was- against fitch), this might be one of his last fights in the octagon, and he'll have no one but himself to blame for it.

This attitude is "tuf-level" attitude, all he has left is his talent and he better show it off in his next fight if he wants to fight again after that.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> He's extremely lucky to still have his job because he didn't show up to a press conference, LOL.


Its just not showing up to TWO press conferences, its also added to the fact that he lied when he said he was going to go 3 times, ran away and went AWOL, refused to talk to anyone, and wasted everyone's time and money. (Sure that money for the plane tickets is nothing to them, but taking money is taking money no matter the amount. Which is why you could get charged for stealing $100 or $100K). Like the guy said, if he just picked up the phone and tried to talk it out with Dana, Dana probably would be mad but not pull him out of the fight, but he didnt even do the minimal to even say he screwed up and was sorry. He sounds like he feels like he didnt screw up or even feel like he is sorry for this escapade. And despite all of this, they still managed to give Diaz yet another chance and let him fight BJ Penn in the end. The guy is lucky to be in his spot right now instead of BAMMA, DREAM, or Bellator.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Jesus Christ this idiot has the personal responsibility and emotional maturity of an insecure 8 year old; he would be best served doing back alley fights for dime bags of meth.

You can’t expect to “get paid” something Nick is always whining about if you don’t become an ADULT and act like a PROFESSIONAL, this pseudo tough guy act may impress teen agers and retards but its just a neon sign screaming “hey I’m insecure” to any rational thinker.

MMA isn’t a bar fight, its not for “Stockton street cred” it’s a freaking profession and a job like it or not.

Hundreds of fighter’s fly half way around the globe from countries like China, Brazil, Australia, South Korea etc with half the resources Nick Dias has and NONE of them seem to have a problem.

Nick is a supremely talented fighter and one of the toughest guys in MMA there is no denying that but the Nor Cal street thug act is worn out, I grew up in a similar environment just North of Stockton in Sacramento a tough street kid with a huge chip on my shoulder, almost went to prison (many of my former friends did, the ones that lived) but at some point you have to drop that baggage, and Nick has made bank for years so he’s all out of excuses in my book.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

hadoq said:


> you seem to fail to understand that a world title or a pro record is one thing, but many people don't get there because of how unprofessional they are. The ones at the top of their game also have personal ethic in their luggage, and unless you're extremely (like one in a million) talented, you'll have to "play the game" if you want a chance to get to the top.
> 
> I have little doubt that there are crazy, insanely talented fighters out there, and that we will never see any of them, because of how unprofessional they might be.
> 
> ...





> look what happened with Overeem, they were like "ok you don't play the game by our rules, here's the door", and the only reason he's back is that they agreed to play by the rules.


Exactly, and I don't like that one bit. I don't like the game or the rules. You either accept what Dana White is telling you to do or GTFO. Fighter's are just supposed to accept this and bow down to Dana.

The game and the rules are flawed. I value these guys as fighter's. They should be payed to fight, nothing more, nothing less, that's my opinion on the matter. Just because press conferences and media situations are currently the norm in this fighting game, doesn't mean that it's right. Why should they have to answer the media? Attend press conferences etc etc Why can't they just get in there and fight? 

Because Dana White says so right? And if you don't like what Dana White says then you can GTFO of the UFC.

Fight's sell them selves.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> The world struggled to make sense of the situation, and honestly, so has *Diaz*, himself. The fiery Californian *admits he dropped the ball*





> "I'm not trying to make all these little excuses," Diaz today





> Diaz wants to make it perfectly clear he's not trying to shift the blame.


LOL Yeah, he's not blaming anyone or making excuses!

*Cue Diaz making excuses.*



> the lost passport that prevented him from making it Canada, and to be honest, Diaz admits he really didn't even realize why he was supposed to be getting on the plane.





> "I didn't even know there was a press conference," Diaz said. "I thought it was some PR thing.





> Diaz also blames St-Pierre for not protesting the switch.


:thumb02:

I don't blame him. I wouldn't want to do PR [email protected]#% either.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

DrFunk said:


> The UFC needs to distance themselves from these WWE esque clowns to really grow the sports into the next level. Diaz might be entertaining to watch in the Ultimate Fighter doing stupid shit on a reality tv show, but he does not belong in the UFC cage, let him go fight people in a smaller promotion or in his backyard where he belongs.


Yea, because god knows the UFC doesn't like Chael Sonnen, or Brock Lesnar, and all the antics they bring.... 

If Chael can be a cheating criminal, and still be one fight from a title shot, they should have had the balls to wave a press event for an amazing fight like GSP/Diaz would have been. I could really care less to see friends fight like it is now, it's not the same.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Some people think skipping out on these press conferences is a joke. The point is it is part of Nick's job and he knew he had to be there. He shouldn't need GSP or Dana White to hold his damn hand.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I know it's cool to hate on GSP nowadays and like Diaz cause he's exciting...

But let's get real here people: We all got robbed of the fight because of Nick's actions.

Those who think he lost his shot because of not showing up to the presser are delusional. He lost his shot because he failed to show up a second time, and because he turned off his phone and went MIA.

Those who think it's GSP fault should be ashamed of themselves for buying into Nick's BS: GSP showed up. Nick didn't. Truth is, GSP doesn't give a fukc who he fights. He fights whoever they tell him to.

And before someone brings up the AS superfight, I will remind you that Nick refused to fight Mayhem for the same reasons...

Nick talking about Jake sending GSP to the hospital as if he smashed his face is laughable...

Nick talking about telling his people about the commitments so they would have "made him go" is pathetic...

Those who think Nick doesn't and should't have to do what DW says, are delusional: You do what your boss tells you to. Or else, go fight in BAMMA or whatever else other org.

Laslty, the quote about him missing the presser cause he was preparing for the GSP fight, which is more important is complete BS. Why should GSP take some time off from training to do promo and not you?

This is getting lame...I wasn't a fan of BJ until recently. But I will root for him to destroy Diaz and slap him back to reality...

Stockton my ass...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

suniis said:


> Nick talking about Jake sending GSP to the hospital as if he smashed his face is laughable...


To be fair, Gsp's face looked like raw meat after that striking onslaught from Shields :thumb02:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Exactly, and I don't like that one bit. I don't like the game or the rules. You either accept what Dana White is telling you to do or GTFO. Fighter's are just supposed to accept this and bow down to Dana.


Uhh yes, not the bow down part but do what your boss tells you, unless it's illegal or morally wrong. I'll bet almost everyone on here has had to do something they don't like in their job, I know I have. I am an engineer but sometimes I have to go to trade shows or teach classes on our product. I hate doing that crap with a passion, but my boss tells me I have to, so I do it. I like my job except for that. So I put up with the occasional BS. Diaz had got a free trip to Vegas and had to talk to reporters boo freaking hoo. He didn't have to sign with the UFC, but he chose to, so he should STFU and do his job.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Exactly, and I don't like that one bit. I don't like the game or the rules. You either accept what Dana White is telling you to do or GTFO. Fighter's are just supposed to accept this and bow down to Dana.
> 
> The game and the rules are flawed. I value these guys as fighter's. They should be payed to fight, nothing more, nothing less, that's my opinion on the matter. Just because press conferences and media situations are currently the norm in this fighting game, doesn't mean that it's right. Why should they have to answer the media? Attend press conferences etc etc Why can't they just get in there and fight?
> 
> ...


Come on man, this is the *real world*, this is business. Why is Nick seen as some badass anarchist breaking all the rules with his cool sunglasses on, a martyr or something..ridiculous..he signed his name on the dotted line and couldn't keep his word..a man whose word isn't bond should not be idolized. It was a simple request, get on a plane, show up and miss maybe 3 or 4 days. NBA, NFL, MLB, NHL, Tennis, Boxers..they all do it. David Stern will fines players $20,000+ if they even whisper that they thought a ref was wrong on a call. It's not cool guys..unless you're under the age of 13.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Exactly, and I don't like that one bit. I don't like the game or the rules. You either accept what Dana White is telling you to do or GTFO. Fighter's are just supposed to accept this and bow down to Dana.
> 
> The game and the rules are flawed. I value these guys as fighter's. They should be payed to fight, nothing more, nothing less, that's my opinion on the matter. Just because press conferences and media situations are currently the norm in this fighting game, doesn't mean that it's right. Why should they have to answer the media? Attend press conferences etc etc Why can't they just get in there and fight?
> 
> ...


I agree. Fighters should fight, not more not less. I want to see who is the best fighter, not who is the fighter who can best promote his fights. Fighters are there to fight, promoters are there to promote the fight, that's two different kind of jobs. If a fighter wants to take part in the promotion, fine, give him an extra share for that work, but don't force fighters to do other jobs than fighting.

Still nobody could tell what the benefit of Diaz being present at the PC would have been. He would only have mumbled incomprehensible nonsense anyways.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't know Georges had to babysit Nick through his fake anxiety.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> He's extremely lucky to still have his job because he didn't show up to a press conference, LOL.
> 
> If Manny Pac and Mayweather was about to go down and one of those guys didn't show up to a press conference, do you think they would call the entire fight off? **** no they wouldn't.
> 
> ...


It's not BS, it's not a bonus that comes with the job. It _is_ part of the job. It's part of what he's paid to do. Without media coverage, where's the fan interest? Without the fan interest, where's the money? Without the money, where are the jobs for guys like Nick Diaz who want to fight for a living?

Nowhere.

If he just wants to fight, he can fight in the street and do it for f**k-all. If he wants to get paid, he can do the job. Simple as that.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

ProdigyPenn said:


> Press conference or PR. Diaz should have attended them. He went MIA and now come up with all sort of excuses and blame GSP for supporting UFC for pulling Diaz out of their match? Come'on.
> 
> Diaz need to act like a professional MMA fighter. When you agree to do something, do it. By the way, GSP would beat Diaz should he had not miss the press conference.
> 
> As St-Pierre said, "dont take my kindness for my weakness". The last person who do so got put out of action with a broken orbital bone. If you dont believe, ask Koscheck.


I feel the same way. GSP has done nothing to earn hate from people...at least nothing I can see. Similar to Rich Franklin, he has always been an outstanding and upstanding ambassador for the sport and the UFC. I can't fault him for anything. Diaz is a different story. Sure his fights are exciting, very exciting. But it doesn't change the fact he is a disrespectful thug who is his own worst enemy in a sport where he is supposed to be a professional. That is who he is, it is in his DNA. I don't expect anything other than thuggish disrespectful behavior from him. I'll always enjoy his fights, but that is where my appreciation for him ends. I hope BJ puts a beating on him. His excuses will be free-flowing then for sure...


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

MLD said:


> His excuses will be free-flowing then for sure...


"I could have beat BJ if I laid him like all the WWs that fight him, but I'm a real man from Stockton, I ain't afraid to stand and bang. THUG LIFE!!"

Something like that I'm sure.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I don't give a shit what nobody says. Nick Diaz is awesome. I love him more each time he opens his mouth.
> 
> How anybody can prefer GSP's robotics to Diazs' crude but sincere ramblings is beyond me. He completely unique and yet everyone wants him to be like other fighters. I say bullshit to that. Leave him be just as he is. I certainly have no problem with it and will always support him. Is there no room in the UFC for a quirky but HUGELY entertaining fighter like Diaz?


This.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Because Dana White says so right? *And if you don't like what Dana White says then you can GTFO of the UFC.
> *


Exactly.

Nick can always take "his toys" and "play" somewhere else.
He must not forget, he's not God's gift to the UFC. 

He "left" the UFC in 2006. 
Since then, the UFC has evolved at an incredible pace becoming more and more legit. And they did it without Diaz's help.

At this moment Diaz needs the UFC a lot more than the UFC needs Diaz. 



Mckeever said:


> Fights sell themselves.


Do they?! 

Let's see Diaz sell a fight outside of ZUFFA.

How many great fights are there for Diaz outside of ZUFFA atm?!
_
Bottom line: Diaz f*ucked it up. BIG TIME!
At least he should keep his mouth shut and don't blame other people for his retarded actions._


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Nick can always take "his toys" and "play" somewhere else.
> He must not forget, he's not God's gift to the UFC.
> ...


no way, no real doesnt want to see the best fighters in the world not fight over a stupid PR thing, and yes most fights do sell themselves, except for the case of sonnen-silva


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Nick Diaz has something that GSP will never have. He has an X-factor and he's 10x the fighter GSP is.

I'm sick of this stupid GSP bandwagon. The dude is a boring lay n' pray, stalling champ who does not deserve his success.

He could not even KO stupid Shields standing... I mean wow. 5 rounds to KO a dude with NO standup, and he could not do it.

OoooOoo someone actually has standup? Lets take him down and sit in their guard for 5 rounds and do virtually no damage.

Embarassment.

P.S. I am Canadian and I think GSP is garbage.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no way, no real doesnt want to see the best fighters in the world not fight over a stupid PR thing, and yes most fights do sell themselves, except for the case of sonnen-silva


You're too young to understand the importance of PR in the development of any succesful business.

PR played a HUGE role in making the UFC what it is today, but that doesn't count in Diaz's case, does it.

Why can't you accept he just F*UCKED UP in this case and move on!
You should be happy he's still in the UFC and fighting against a great opponent.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes people will watch them without any hype from the fighters. BUT, that does not mean more wouldn't if there was hype.

It's like a movie where you know 2 people are going to have an epic fight. They don't just show you the fight and then its over, they build it up making the viewers more and more excited for it to actually take place.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> You're too young to understand the importance of PR in the development of any succesful business.
> 
> PR played a HUGE role in making the UFC what it is today, but that doesn't count in Diaz's case, does it.
> 
> ...


its not good enough, danas punishing the fans, he should have just fined nick, PR means nothing for a fight like this, no one is gonna wanna see it more because nick has to answer some goofy questions. i dont even want to see gsp-condit right now, i wanted bj-condit and diaz-gsp first, any future fight with diaz and gsp is detioriated now in anticipation or hype. i just pray the haters are still with their excuses when diaz beats penn who imo is a tougher fight


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its not good enough, danas punishing the fans, he should have just fined nick, PR means nothing for a fight like this, no one is gonna wanna see it more because nick has to answer some goofy questions. i dont even want to see gsp-condit right now, i wanted bj-condit and diaz-gsp first, any future fight with diaz and gsp is detioriated now in anticipation or hype. i just pray the haters are still with their excuses when diaz beats penn who imo is a tougher fight


PR may mean nothing for a fight like this, but PR has been with the UFC since the beginning. 

The UFC won't just change the way they do things because of one fighter. No way in hell.

Diaz should have just went to that stupid meeting and sit there for 10 minutes answering some stupid questions about the fight and how his camp is going. 

Simple as that.

It was a matter of being in fron of some journalists - most of wich he already knows, because they're the same MMA journalists that were attending SF conferences also.
It's not like they were somekind of creepy weird strangers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> PR may mean nothing for a fight like this, but PR has been with the UFC since the beginning.
> 
> The UFC won't just change the way they do things because of one fighter. No way in hell.
> 
> ...


i would much rather both fighters get prepared better for the fight, and have a press conference the day of the weigh ins and then the weigh ins then the fight. simple stuff


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Nick can always take "his toys" and "play" somewhere else.
> He must not forget, he's not God's gift to the UFC.
> ...


If Diaz left Zuffa and went to Bellator I would watch his next fight. Thousands of people would watch his next fight. Nick Diaz was a fan favourite in Strikeforece (before ZUFFA bought out SF). Diaz was Strikeforce's main attraction.

Fights do sell for themselves I don't care what any body says.

I don't care about press conferences and interviews with the media, really I don't. This whole Jackson/Jones spy thing for example, it's just laughably bad drama and unnecessary for the sport IMO.

These guys are fighter's. Pay them to show up to FIGHT, not attend press conferences, their profession is fighting. I'm not even applying this rule soley to fighter's either, any high level athlete from any sport. Why should these Men/Women be obliged to attend these conferences and answer to the media? Because that's currently the norm and we just accept it? Fight's sell them selves, performances sell them selves. 

You think I give a crap if Rodger Federer didn't attend a press conference? I'm still going to watch the man play Tennis and enjoy every minute of it.

I shown a few of my friends fight video's of Nick Diaz vs Gomi and Nick Diaz vs Paul Daley. Their reactions were; "Wow, when is he fighting again, let me know buddy".

**** press conferences and all of the other BS that comes along with this job. All I care about and all fans should actually care about are the actual fights.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I don't give a shit what nobody says. Nick Diaz is awesome. I love him more each time he opens his mouth.
> 
> How anybody can prefer GSP's robotics to Diazs' crude but sincere ramblings is beyond me. He completely unique and yet everyone wants him to be like other fighters. I say bullshit to that. Leave him be just as he is. I certainly have no problem with it and will always support him. Is there no room in the UFC for a quirky but HUGELY entertaining fighter like Diaz?


I agree with this and George St.Pierre has been my favorite fighter for 4-5 years. I love George, but Nick is also getting more respect from me too. Yeah he has his flaws...we all do I guess. He just doesn't seem to try and hide them as much. 

He is definitely committed, nobody can question that. When he fights, he comes in shape to fight, and he fights. When Diaz got the fight taken away, I agreed at first thinking the fight was end of September. Realizing its the end of October, i'm starting to think they could have waited a few more days instead of switching the fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz left Zuffa and went to Bellator I would watch his next fight. Thousands of people would watch his next fight. Nick Diaz was a fan favourite in Strikeforece (before ZUFFA bought out SF). Diaz was Strikeforce's main attraction.
> 
> Fights do sell for themselves I don't care what any body says.
> 
> ...


and thats the beauty of it kev, most fans dont care about stupid pr stuff and i support fighters not organisations, diaz could fight in antarctica and i would watch, don't get me wrong i enjoy sonnen being the only one to make press the least bit interesting but i can manage without it i just wanna see him fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i would much rather both fighters get prepared better for the fight, and have a press conference the day of the weigh ins and then the weigh ins then the fight. simple stuff


Thing is, the UFC used Diaz to send out a message: nothing like this will be tolerated again.
If they would have given Diaz just a fine, it would have looked like they don't have the authority. And that could have caused some unwanted events in the future, with other fighters copying Diaz's behavior and not attending these PR sessions.

WRONG! The UFC has the authority.

The UFC is like a very fine tuned machine atm.
Every action has a purpose. And they won't risk it for nothing. Not even for an exciting fighter, like Diaz.

And, the UFC is in a position wehre they hold all the cards. That's why Condit is fighting now. Because the UFC was able to deliver so fast.

The hidden message here being: "if you f*uck it up, there are others out there who will take your place!"

And this message is not solely adressed to Nick Diaz. It's a message for all the fighters that are under contract with ZUFFA.

Psichologiacally, the effect is extremely powerful and Dana knows this.



_PS: just enjoy the fights man. Diaz-BJ should be a blast. And Condit will take the fight to GSP also, just like Diaz would have done._


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

drey2k said:


> Nick Diaz has something that GSP will never have. He has an X-factor and he's 10x the fighter GSP is.
> 
> I'm sick of this stupid GSP bandwagon. The dude is a boring lay n' pray, stalling champ who does not deserve his success.
> 
> ...


Haters are gonna hate... :thumb02:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

"I wasn't going to say anything in the build-up to fighting Georges," Diaz said. "I was going to be really respectful. Georges is a great fighter. But he's a little bitch when it comes to fighting me right now. Why is he just going along with everything? To say I don't have the commitment? I don't understand. He's the one that doesn't have the commitment!"

This part made me laugh my ass off. Nick Diaz sounds like a damn 12 year old. 

All GSP was basically saying was that he didn't understand why Nick wouldn't show up for a press conference. GSP wasn't talking junk about Diaz.

None the less, I still want to see him fight in the UFC. He hasn't been tested in a long time.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i would much rather both fighters get prepared better for the fight, and have a press conference the day of the weigh ins and then the weigh ins then the fight. simple stuff


Except they dont, they have a press conference usually on a Wednesday when they know everyone has arrived. I dont remember a press conference before the weigh ins except that Super 7 thing for UFC 129. They wouldnt want a press conference before the weigh ins because it would be too taxing for the fighters who are drained from cutting weight.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't believe some of you are hating on DW for allegedly power tripping on this issue. No offense but what do you guys know about promoting? Serious? What do you know? Nothing.. Squat.. You're just an overrated couch potato with a high opinion on things. Let's flashback to the UFC pre DW. The Dark ages of MMA where 30 people saw the fight and got paid with packs of gums. It took the guy 10 years to finally build the UFC into something that is finally legitimized (as with the Fox deal) and he did it his way. Since then various other promotions have folded or bought out because it's proven that DW knows how to grow and operate an MMA league.

So yeah DW might come out like a dbag from time to time but please don't ever question his professionalism. This is why press conferences are MANDATORY as per the contract. You guys are not seeing the big picture here, MMA could be as big as soccer within the next 30 years or so, and truly become the next global sport. Who the @#[email protected] cares about the diaz and other shitheads? Their shelf life is another 5 years at best, I'm thinking on the future and for that this league needs to expand even more than before.

Trash talking, immaturity is all OK as long as you can meet the obligations of your contract. Ever see Chael or Brock miss a presser? Even if they did they would notify DW what's up and have their phone on (I can't believe i'm explaining this part).

As for the Pacquiao Mayweather comparison.... Are you serious? First off there's so much money involved for those 2 mega stars that their groupies would force them to do any kind of PR that needs to be done. Second even if they did not make a presser they would @#[email protected][email protected]#$ COMMUNICATE LIKE AN ADULT AS TO WHY THEY CAN'T MAKE IT. Lastly, no matter how talented and awesome fake thug you think Nick is. He is NOWHERE near the same status as Pacman or Floyd.

Even my grandma knows Pacman, Nick is sadly not that famous... Also Boxing is an established sport. They don't need the press conference as badly as the UFC. Once again it's a terrible example and you guys are just grasping at straws to defend the actions of a child.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz left Zuffa and went to Bellator I would watch his next fight. Thousands of people would watch his next fight. Nick Diaz was a fan favourite in Strikeforece (before ZUFFA bought out SF). Diaz was Strikeforce's main attraction.
> 
> Fights do sell for themselves I don't care what any body says.
> 
> ...



You still don't get it. For you, PR means shit. Because you're already a fan. You don't need to be convinced to watch a fight involving the top athletes.

But, PR has been extremely important in the evolution of the UFC. PR is one of the reasons the UFC is wehre it is atm. 

PR is not just about press conferences and answering questions. PR also includes fan expos, fighting seminars, fighters visiting schools, military camps and other stuff.

PR is an important part of marketing.

The UFC is all about marketing.

PR = SPONSORS = MONEY! Simple as that.

You've mentioned Federer. Here he is at a press conference.

















Notice antyhing?! 
Hint: Nike, Kia Motors, Jacob's Creek, Rolex, Mapfre, Banesto + many others.

Those are all sponsors. Who pay a lot of money to have their image shown next to elite athletes. Athletes that people tune in to watch. 

The reality is: sport would literally die if it wasn't for sponsors, marketing, promoting. It wouldn't generate the money it needs to sustain itself.

The UFC has contracts with a lot of sponsors. They can't risk their business relationships with thiir sponsors because some fighters are too *INSERT HERE*, to show up at a lame press conference and promote an event.

Plus: Diaz signed a f*ckin' contract, that had clauses, mentioning PR events and press conferences.
Before you sign a contract, you should always read it.

And, if you signed it, you should respect it.

Simple as that.



_PS: just enjoy the fights_


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

limba said:


> Thing is, the UFC used Diaz to send out a message: nothing like this will be tolerated again.
> If they would have given Diaz just a fine, it would have looked like they don't have the authority.


For some reason i'm going to agree with this. Maybe Chael was the last they let slide. Nate the great they kicked to the curb for the same treatment.

Someone shoved a stick up Dana and the UFC's ass, maybe Fox has something to do with it, who knows. 

I'm a huge Diaz fan, but he's in the wrong here, you have to do your ******* press conferences for one of the biggest fights in mma. It's how the UFC makes their money to pay you, they do press.... It disappoints me more than anyone to have to side against Diaz, but he clearly dropped the ball on this one. Still doesn't change the fact Diaz will out wrestler and hold GSP down while mocking him for 5 rounds :thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz left Zuffa and went to Bellator I would watch his next fight. Thousands of people would watch his next fight. Nick Diaz was a fan favourite in Strikeforece (before ZUFFA bought out SF). Diaz was Strikeforce's main attraction.
> 
> Fights do sell for themselves I don't care what any body says.
> 
> ...


Dude, how blind can you be?

There would be no fight if there was no media coverage. 

It's not rocket science. You deal with the media, you talk to the media, your sport gets coverage, people know what the **** is going on, they watch, they buy, you get paid.

If there is no press, there is no money, there is no fight. How is that so hard to understand?


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Mckeever you do realize the revival of the UFC 8 or 9 years ago would've went the way of EliteXC if not for the press, media, Sherdog and various other MMA website coverage and interviews leading to word of mouth, etc. correct? You think Fox wouldn't want to show off their fighters their putting on the stage in front of millions of people in primetime during a press conference to unveil the deal? Dana White is going to do whatever he can to please them, that's the way business works. Leaniency on Diaz would make White look like a roll over boss who doesn't have his priorities straight. Get real man, you're living in a fairy tale.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lulz @ this thread going round and round and...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> lulz @ this thread going round and round and...


Because.....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Because.....


Yep. That pretty much covers it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yep. That pretty much covers it.


and this....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> and this....


:laugh:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

limba said:


> You still don't get it. For you, PR means shit. Because you're already a fan. You don't need to be convinced to watch a fight involving the top athletes.
> 
> But, PR has been extremely important in the evolution of the UFC. PR is one of the reasons the UFC is wehre it is atm.


Yes, PR is important, but that's what Dana White is for, he is the promoter. How many new fans do you think the sport gets, because Zuffa shows an incomprehensible nonsense mumbling Cro-magnon at a press conference¿ I think for the average people who aren't fans yet, it puts MMA rather in a bad spotlight. Nick Diaz is not a Chael Sonnen who knows how to play the media game and attract attention. A good promoter should know better than to insist on that signature on a dotted line when in fact it doesn't help the PR-work.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> and this....


Well i'll take offense to that i don't thats the type of talk we need here we can still have fun and keep it christian, praise his name.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, PR is important, but that's what Dana White is for, he is the promoter. How many new fans do you think the sport gets, because Zuffa shows an incomprehensible nonsense mumbling Cro-magnon at a press conference¿ I think for the average people who aren't fans yet, it puts MMA rather in a bad spotlight. Nick Diaz is not a Chael Sonnen who knows how to play the media game and attract attention. A good promoter should know better than to insist on that signature on a dotted line when in fact it doesn't help the PR-work.




Dana White/the UFC won't change for nothing - unless it's for a very large ammount of money (billions i believe).

We can argue all we want, round and round like Soojoko said.

But the fact remains: 

1. Dana is the employer. 
2. Diaz is the employee. 
3. They've signed a contract. 
4. Diaz didn't respect the contract. 
5. He was "penalised" for that, by losing the title shot. 6. He is still fighting at a high level against a big name.

7. He should still be happy he can do what he loves the most = fighting. If i remember correctly he said he just love to fight, it's not about belts for him.

8. Fans should also be happy. We get to see 2 great fights at the end of the day.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well i'll take offense to that i don't thats the type of talk we need here we can still have fun and keep it christian, praise his name.


maybe this will appeal more to your delicate Christian sensibilities.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> maybe this will appeal more to your delicate Christian sensibilities.


I shalt pray for you my son you are misguided on being politically correct praise his name


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> If Diaz left Zuffa and went to Bellator I would watch his next fight. Thousands of people would watch his next fight. Nick Diaz was a fan favourite in Strikeforece (before ZUFFA bought out SF). Diaz was Strikeforce's main attraction.
> 
> Fights do sell for themselves I don't care what any body says.
> 
> ...


I'm usually in agreement with your posts, but I have to disagree on the importance of this PR stuff. It generates interest which leads to fans which leads to money for the UFC and it's fighters. It is a fact in all businesses, it is marketing 101. When you showed your friends the videos causing them to wonder when Diaz was fighting next, what you were doing was "PR" work for the fighter. You generated interest among people who weren't familiar with Diaz, causing them to want to watch his next fight. That IS PR activity.

I don't follow football at all. Come Superbowl Day, I watch all the hype pre-game stuff and by the time the game starts I'm excited to see it, I've picked a team to root for, and they have reeled me in for a day of watching football, along with viewing all their commercials and such. If they didn't hype the game with the pre-game PR stuff, I wouldn't even care to watch it. Another bit of marketing 101. 

I think Diaz is an exciting fighter. I think he screwed up. I think the UFC has been lenient on him in this case.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

oldfan said:


> maybe this will appeal more to your delicate Christian sensibilities.


That was great. Someone has a lot more time on their hands than me, that's for sure. But definitely funny.


----------

